# Tumor burst



## redcoat (Jun 7, 2014)

Hello. About a week ago, Boba's tumor on her chest suddenly opened: blood came out, as well as some of the liquid in the tumor. We took her to the vet and she is on antibiotics now, and has stopped bleeding very often. Today I played with her and noticed that there was still a hole in the tumor, and inside seemed to be her flesh, it hadn't closed up. She smells pretty badly, I don't think it's her cage because her sister doesn't smell that way. Boba is also constantly picking at the tumor and I'm worried that she will make herself bleed much more. My mom thinks her tumor will fall off because now it is just a flaky "dome" covering an area of flesh, which hasn't grown fur. Can this happen? I've researched it and haven't come across any certain situation. Will her skin underneath ever grow back? How long can she live with this? Also, she still eats and drinks and is quite energetic. Thanks!


----------



## Jess <3 (Jan 23, 2014)

Did the vet confirm that it was a tumour or could it be an abscess? Abscesses grow fairly quickly and if not treated can get to a point where they burst and blood and pus can come out. The inside of an abscess also smells pretty nasty (i have some experience treating them with a warm compress myself). How long has she had the growth? If it is an abscess then antibiotics should help but cleaning it out will speed along the healing process. 

I hope Boba is okay, best wishes x


----------



## redcoat (Jun 7, 2014)

Thanks! This "thing" burst a week ago, and tonight Boba finally managed to rip off the scab! We got to see that she has a scar now, and something that looks a bit like a small tumor. My family concluded that it was either an abscess (which would explain the smell and burst) or an infection that grew on the tumor. She has been on antibiotics for over a week now.


----------



## JAnimal (Jul 23, 2014)

Is she ok now. It was probably an abscess.


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Sounds like quite the ordeal.


----------



## redcoat (Jun 7, 2014)

She's fine now, she's on medication to keep her from getting an infection but she's almost done with it. It seems like the wound is closing up, however she still licks it a lot and there's nothing I can do about that! She seems fine for now, but I'm just appreciating the time I have with her.


----------

